# Nov 30



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Marcus Arrillius was home from his worldly conquests and with his Lil Sis also home for a hot meal from the big apple we decided to put together a fish fry, for which you need fresh fish! well, all options were considered including a run to Maria's or Patti's and the winner was....go get them ourselves!
Mr. Arrillius had a friend visiting who also happened to be from NY and He wanted to experience catching, because his whole life's fishing had consisted of exactly that, fishing, never any catching!
The plan, a quite simple one, was to take Marus's Uncle Critter along with the rest of the gang and head to a spot Critter and I had found a few months ago on a tuna trip. We'd only dropped on it one time because the gang were all biting at the bit to hurt some tuna but the one drop we'd made produced a 20+ pound gag! (for the life of me I still don't know why I couldn't convince them to stay for 30 minutes) 
Knowing they should still be there and cooperative we just needed the weather man to be right about 2-3 with NE winds...it wasn't and he wasn't.
SO with 4-5 ft seas and a very green NY'er we opted for some closer spots. Diving was to be the grand finale so our first mission was to get some trigger or grouper or AJ for a fish fry with rod and reel and between "body cavity dumps" see if a NY'er could hang with us southern boys!
Lil Sis was first to score on R & R and her lil 90# self brought up a 24#, as measured on a handheld scale, Snapper, it was bloodied badly but back it went to feed the "Ocean Beggars" that had followed us all day! they played football with it a while and I THINK they eventually ate it but who knows!
Marcus followed with a 16.3# gag, so we had a fish fry now anyway. NY'er found an ever so brief moment of "life" and managed a 13# snap, again, more Dolphin Football!
I ended up getting some of the dolphin stuff on underwater video with my gopro so I hope to post that later.
with NY'er now turning a dark shade of purple we decided to call it but NOT before critter and I headed "south"....er down rather!
water was just horrible for diving, 72F and a crappy 80-100 foot of vis...just horrible:whistling: who would ever want to dive in those conditions! I have video of that to follow but we managed 2 20# AJ and 5 lions and 1 trigger. So much for the bigger grouper not eating! 
the seas finally laid down to flat but by this time the NY'er had cried "uncle" (no pun intended) Over all, a great day on a very rough pond!
when we got home we were cleaning our catch and Marcus asked if Lionfish could be eaten sashimi without "killing" you. to which I replied, I don't know, let's find out! It was some of the best sashimi I've had! to top it off, Critter had been experimenting with frying fish whole (and I DO mean WHOLE!) so we opted to try the Lions that way and it was quite intriguing! The one photo of the dirty cutting board....THAT is what was left of our Sashimi! it went FAST. Hope to have some video of the Sea Beggar's eating the snaps and the dive later


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

That whole lion fish looks good although kinda demon looking:devil:
Great job can't wait for the video!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

uploaded video of the whole trip, it's terribly grainy, don't know why...probably uploaded it at too low of a resolution or perhaps saved it at too low of a resolution. Anyway, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOHJoab2lY0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

The whole lionfish was really good and plate presentation was cool too!



tank banger said:


> That whole lion fish looks good although kinda demon looking:devil:
> Great job can't wait for the video!!!:thumbup:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a sweet shot, AJ with a pole spear, most guys would have ruint that with a spear gun, nice one! Those whole fried lion fish look pretty good, scary, but good.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Killer Video and awesome structure on that dive!!.....How deep was that wreck?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Just less than 100. Maybe 96-98 feet. caught the one decent gag and hoped for a bunch more to shoot but as you can see in the video, they just weren't there. It seems like wrecks in less than 180 are gonna be Snapper, Snapper and more Snapper.


Dynamic said:


> Killer Video and awesome structure on that dive!!.....How deep was that wreck?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hahah i love that "Thunk" sound. Great trip! Great Video! Awesome Eats!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like some good dives, thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.
Lionfish on my bucket list.
Spear 'em up.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Bucket list to eat or shoot? 

I might could help ya out if it's to eat one!



DAWGONIT said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Lionfish on my bucket list.
> Spear 'em up.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice report, Bill. I'd be willing to bet that the fuzziness of the video is due to the settings used to export the video in whatever program you used to edit it. It came into youtube at a maximum resolution of 480p. Make sure you're exporting in full HD. Also could be your gopro camera settings. Still looks great though! Nice shot on the AJ. Looks like you took about a half second to make the decision to shoot him. That's how you have to hunt to do well.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks AA, when ya wanna go again? 

SWD is raring to go!'

'course we can't shoot Gags or Snaps but we could war on some AJ, Scamp, Flatties, Triggers and some bugs!

Have youi even gotten that new gun broken in yet?



aquatic argobull said:


> Nice report, Bill. I'd be willing to bet that the fuzziness of the video is due to the settings used to export the video in whatever program you used to edit it. It came into youtube at a maximum resolution of 480p. Make sure you're exporting in full HD. Also could be your gopro camera settings. Still looks great though! Nice shot on the AJ. Looks like you took about a half second to make the decision to shoot him. That's how you have to hunt to do well.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Anytime you can find a good day, I'll catch a "stomach bug" at work. I've only taken one sick day in 2013 and have some piling up. I'll just make sure to wear sunscreen so I don't come in the next day with a sunburn  

I've used the new stick one time and came back with a couple nice 15 pound snapper. Went with Jspooney to some natural bottom. Both were shots that were far enough that I shouldn't have taken. I just wanted to see what the gun would do.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

if ya got'em, it sounds like it wasn't too far!



aquatic argobull said:


> Anytime you can find a good day, I'll catch a "stomach bug" at work. I've only taken one sick day in 2013 and have some piling up. I'll just make sure to wear sunscreen so I don't come in the next day with a sunburn
> 
> I've used the new stick one time and came back with a couple nice 15 pound snapper. Went with Jspooney to some natural bottom. Both were shots that were far enough that I shouldn't have taken. I just wanted to see what the gun would do.


----------

